# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  Education and Social Service.. A small essay from me in Malayalam .... please read ..

## xeon

*വിദ്യാഭ്യാസവും സാമുഹിക സേവനവും 

    ആധുനിക വിദ്യാഭ്യാസ പരീക്ഷണ ശാലകളിലേക്ക് ഭാരമേറിയ ഭാണ്ടവും മമുതുകില്പേരി കിതച്ചു നീങ്ങുന്ന വിധ്യര്ധി സമൂഹം മലയാള നാടിനു ഇന്ന് ഒരു ദൈനംദിന കാഴ്ച മാത്രമാണ്. പുലര്ച്ചെ പത്തുമണിക്ക് ആരംഭിക്കുന്ന അധ്വാനം സായാഹ്നം നാല് മണിവരെ നീളുന്നു. ഒടുവില്* വരും ദിവസത്തെ ഗ്രിഹപാഠ ചോദ്യങ്ങളുമായി ഇവര് വീടുകളിലേക്ക് മടങ്ങുന്നു. ജോലിതിരക്കുകളില്* നിന്ന് മുക്തയകുമ്പോള്* വീട്ടുജോലികള്* ഭാരമാകുന്ന അമ്മയ്ക്കും ഉദ്യോഗത്തിന്റെ കാടിന്യത്തില്* തളര്ന്നു വിശ്രമിക്കുനന അച്ഛനും കുട്ടികളുടെ വിദ്യാഭ്യാസ പുരോഗതി കണ്ടരിയുന്നത് മാസത്തില ഒരിക്കലോ വർഷത്തില്* ഇരുതവനയോ നാനാവരന്ന താളുകളിൽ അച്ചടിക്കപെട്ട പ്രോഗ്രസ്സ് കാര്ടുകളിളുടെയും, ചടങ്ങുകൾ പോലെ വിദ്യാലയങ്ങൾ കൊണ്ടാടുന്ന അധ്യാപക രേക്ഷകര്ത യോഗങ്ങളിലൂടെയോ ആണ്.

വിദ്യാഭ്യാസം ഒരു വ്യക്തിയുടെ മാനസികവും സാമുഹികവുമയ ഉന്നമനം ലക്*ഷ്യം വച്ച് കൊണ്ടുല്ലതാകണം എന്ന് ഗാന്ധിജി ഉത്പെടെയുള്ള മഹാരഥന്മാർ പരക്കെ പരാമര്സിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട്. ആ മഹത് വചനങ്ങള്ക്ക് വിപരീതമായി മെഡിക്കൽ എഞ്ചിനീയറിംഗ് യോഗ്യത പരീക്ഷകളിൽ കടന്നു കൂടുവാനുള്ള തീവ്ര പരിഷീലനമായി വിശ്യഭ്യസത്തെ വീക്ഷിക്കുന്നവരന് ഇന്ന് മാതാപിതാക്കളില്* അധികവും. സാമുഹിക നീതിക്കും, ധാര്മിക മുല്യങ്ങല്ക്കും ആ വിദ്യാഭ്യാസ സംബ്രധായത്തില്* സ്ഥാനം നിഷിദ്ധമാണ്. നൂറിന്റെ മുകളില്* അധ്യാപകന്* വരയ്ക്കുന്ന അക്കങ്ങള്ക്ക് വേണ്ടിയുള്ള മത്സരമായി വിദ്യാഭ്യാസം തരാം തനിരിക്കുന്നു. എ മുതല്* ഡി വരെ നീളുന്ന ഗ്രേഡ് ക ള്* അധികവും ന്യൂനവും ചേർത്ത് നിരത്തി വിധ്യര്തികളുടെ ഭാവി നിയന്ത്രിക്കുന്ന ഈ വിദ്യാഭ്യാസ സംബ്രധായത്തില്* സാമുഹിക സേവനത്തിന്റെ സ്ഥാനം പരിശോടിക്കപ്പെടെണ്ട വിഷയമാണ്*.

മനുഷ്യന്* ബന്ധനസ്ഥനായ സാമുഹിക ജീവിയാണ്. ഭവനങ്ങള്* പോലെ തന്നെ സമുഹവഉം അവനു അഭയ കേന്ദ്രമാണ്. ആ സമൂഹത്തിനു ലഭ്യമാക്കുവാന്* കഴിയുന്ന സേവനങ്ങള ഒക്കെ അവന്* ലഅഭ്യമാക്കുക തന്നെ വേണം. അതിനു കനിവിന്റെയോ അവുധര്യതിന്റെയോ പട്ടുടുപ്പു ചാരത്തി നല്കേണ്ടതില്ല. അത് ഓരോ പരനിലും നിഷിദ്ധമായ കടമയാണ്. പൗരുത്വവും, സാമുഹിക ജീവിതത്തിന്റെ അടിസ്ഥാനവും ഒരു വ്യക്തിയില്* ധ്രിoത നേടുന്നത് വിദ്യാഭ്യാസ കാലഘട്ടത്തില്* തന്നെയാണ്. ഈ കാരണങ്ങള്* കൊണ്ടുതന്നെ വിധ്യാര്ധികൾക്ക് സാമുഹിക സേവന രംഗത്ത് നിര്വഹിക്കുവാൻ കഴിയുന്ന പാങ്ങ് വളരെ വലുതാണ്. 

ഒരു വ്യക്തിയെ വ്യക്തിയെന്നും, ഒരു കൂട്ടത്തെ ജനമെന്നും , ഒരു കൂട്ടത്തെ സമൂഹമെന്നും, അവർ ഉള്ക്കൊള്ളുന്ന വ്യവസ്ഥയെ സമൂഹമെന്നുo ശാസ്ത്രം നാമകരണം ചെയ്യുന്നു. വ്വിധ്യാർതിസമൂഹവും അതിൽ നിന്ന് വിഭിന്നമല്ല. ആ സമൂഹത്തിനു ലോകത്തോട്* പ്രതിബതതകള്* അനേകമാണ്. ഒരു വലിയ സക്തിയായി നിലകൊള്ളുന്ന ആ സമൂഹത്തിനു പല സേവനങ്ങളും നിഷ്പ്രയാസം ചെയ്യുവാന്* സാധിക്കും. ധാരിധ്ര നിര്മാര്ജനതിനു ഫണ്ട്* ശേഖരണം, ആഹാര ശേഖരണം, അനാധലയങ്ങളെ സഹായിക്കല്*, രോഗികളുടെ ചികിത്സ ചെലവ് വഹിക്കല്* തുടങ്ങി നന്മയുടെ കിരണം സ്ഫുരിക്കുന്ന പല സത്കര്മ്മങ്ങളും വിധ്യാര്ധീ സമൂഹത്തിനു കൂട്ടായ്മയുടെ വിജയമാക്കി തീര്ക്കുവാന്* കഴിയും. പലതുള്ളി പെരുവെള്ളം എന്നാ പഴമൊഴിയുടെ ലെഗു വിവരണം മാത്രം മതി ആ സേവനങ്ങളെ വിശധീകരിക്കാന്*.

ഒരു വിധ്യലയത്തില്* തന്നെ ആയിരത്തോളം വിധ്യര്തികള്* പധിക്കുന്നു. ജില്ലകളും, സംസ്ഥാനങ്ങളും ചേരുമ്പോൾ അത് കൊടികലകുന്നു. ഒരു കോടി വിധ്യര്തികൾ ഒരു രൂപ വെച്ച് ശേഖരിക്കുമ്പോള്* അത് ഒരു കോടി രൂപ ആകുന്നു. ഒന്നെന്നുള്ളത് പതായാല്* അത് പത്തു കോടി രുപയകുന്നു. Thsunami ബാധയോ utharaghandile പ്രളയത്തിനു സമാനമായ അവസ്ഥയിലോ വ്യസനപ്പെടുന്ന നിസ്സഹായരിലേക്ക് ആ തുക എത്തിക്കുവാൻ കഴിഞ്ഞാല അത് എത്ര മാത്രം പുണ്യവും അഭിമാനർഹവുമാണ്. 

ധന ശേഖരണം പോലെ തന്നെ പ്രാധാന്യമരഹിക്കുന്നതാണ് കായിക സേവനം, പരിസ്ഥിതി പരിപാലനം, ശുചിത പ്രവര്ത്തനം, ജനങ്ങളില്* വിവിധ തരം ബോധവത്കരണം തുടങ്ങിയവയെല്ലാം ജന സേവനത്തിന്റെ പരിതിയില്* പെടുന്നു. NSS, RED CROSS ഇതര സേവന സംഘങ്ങൾ ഇത്തരം സേവനങ്ങള്ക്ക് നിലകൊള്ളുന്നു. 

സേവനത്തിന്റെ വ്യാപ്തിയും ആഴവും ചര്ച്ചയ്ക്കെടുക്കുമ്പോള്* വിധ്യര്*ധി സമൂഹം ഒര്ക്കേണ്ട പ്രധാന വസ്തുത അവര്ക്ക് നല്കുവാൻ കഴിയുന്ന ഏറ്റവും വലിയ സാമുഹിക സേവനം സരിയായ വിദ്യാഭ്യാസം നേടുക എന്നുള്ളത് തന്നെയാണ്. വാരിക്കുട്ടുന്ന മാര്ക്കുകല്ക്കപ്പുരം വിദ്യാഭ്യാസം വാര്തെടുക്കുന്നത് ഭാരതത്തിന്റെയും അതിലുടെ ലോകത്തിന്റെ ഭാവി സുരക്ഷിതമാക്കേണ്ട ധ്രിഡ കരങ്ങലെയാനെന്നു ഓരോ വിധ്യര്തിയും തിരിച്ചറിയണം. ഞാനടങ്ങുന്ന വിധ്യര്ധി സമൂഹത്തിന്റെ കരങ്ങലിലാണ് നാളയുടെ ഭാവി. ഓരോ കുട്ടിയും വിധ്യാഭ്യാസത്തിന്റെ പാതയില്* നിന്ന് വ്യധിചലിക്കുംബൊൽള്* ഭാരതത്തിനു നഷ്ടമാകുന്നത് വിലമതിക്കാനാകാത്ത വരുംകാല നേട്ടങ്ങളാണ്. ഈ സത്യത്തെ ഉത്കൊണ്ട് ഓരോ വിധ്യര്തിയും പഠനത്തെ ഒരു സേവനമായി ഏറ്റെടുക്കണം. മറ്റുള്ളവരെ എത്രമാത്രം സത്മാര്ഗങ്ങളില്* സഹായിക്കാന്* കഴിയുമോ ? അത്രമാത്രം കൈ പിടിച്ചുയര്തുക. നിങ്ങളുടെ അമ്മയുടെ ഉദരത്തില്* പിറക്കാതെ പോയ സഹോദരങ്ങളെ സമൂഹത്തിന്റെ ഇരുളടഞ്ഞ നിരക്ഷരതയില്* നിന്ന് വിധ്യാഭ്യാസത്തിന്റെ മധുരം നുകരുവാൻ അവസരം ഉണ്ടാക്കി കൊടുക്കുക. 

മഹാനായ Dr APJ Abdul Kalaminte മാതൃക പുരുഷന്* അദ്ധേഹത്തിന്റെ പിതാവ് തന്നെ ആയിരുന്നു. ഔദ്യോഗിക വിശ്യഭ്യാസം തീരെ കുറഞ്ഞ ആ പിതാവിന്റെ സാമൂഹിക ഉള്കാഴ്ചയും സെവനവുമാനുയ് APJ yude വിജയത്തിന് അടിത്തറ പാകിയത്*. വിദ്യാഭ്യാസം നേരായ ദിശയില്* നേടി വരും കാല സാമുഹിക പരിഷ്കര്താക്കളും ,സേവകരും ആകേണ്ട തലമുറയാണ് നമ്മുടേത്*... . . ... .വിധ്യഭ്യസത്ത സ്ത്രീകള്ക്കും ലഭ്യമാക്കണം എന്ന് വാതിച്ചതിനാല്* വെടിയുണ്ടകള്* മാറ് തുളച്ച മലാല എന്ന ധീര വിധ്യര്തിയെ നമുക്ക് മാത്രകയാക്കാം. Mother Theresaയോ, ഫാദ: ഡമിയനൊ ആകുവാന്* കഴിയില്ലയെങ്ങിലും, സ്വന്തം കുടുംബത്തെ സംരക്ഷിക്കുന്ന, സമൂഹത്തെ സേവിക്കുന്ന വിദ്യ സംബന്നരായ തലമുറയായി നമുക്ക് ഉയര്തെഴുന്നെല്ക്കാം.*

----------


## firecrown

good essay  :salut:

----------


## xeon

> good essay


 thanx brother

----------


## maryland

good writing... :Ok: 
evide enkilum malsarathinu vendi ezhuthiyathaano..?

----------


## xeon

> good writing...evide enkilum malsarathinu vendi ezhuthiyathaano..?


Alla bro...Ente aniyanu vidhyabhyasavaum saamuhikasevanavum   enna vishayathil oru essay hw  koduthu (9th std)...Avanuvendi ezhuthiyatha.. kollamennu thonni ivide ittu...........Thanks

----------

